# Does everyone in your household know your a Furry?



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

Whether you live with your wife or parents doesn't matter. Do the people you live with know about this hobby? 

In my case I don't keep it a secret. I'm a very upfront person IRL and always let others know how I feel. Someone can walk right into my room and "sorta" tell that I'm a furry, I say sorta because it all mainly "real life" wolf paintings and statues as opposed to cartoon/anime wolves though I do have a few of those too. Till this day no one has gave a shit and told me anything about it.

Is it the same for you? I read a few posts here and their where people say they keep it a secret. Why must a hobby be kept a secret from those you trust?

If this thread was done before in the past then please forgive and don't hurt me, I am still new to this forum and I bruise easily.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope, not even my IRL friends that I usually hang around with know I'm a furry lol. I dunno why I keep it secret but I find it to be irrelevant information to tell my parents...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2011)

There's too many of these threads, but you are a fairly cool guy, so s'all good, I guess. Next time, though, search a subject in the search bar to make sure it hasn't been done earlier.

My mom and uncle know I'm a furry. The rest of my family either doesn't know and doesn't care, or doesn't know because it's none of their business. (I don't really have a close family)


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 24, 2011)

Not a single soul in my house knows I'm a fur, though it's not like I hide it.
Outside of my house I've got about 1 person I'm positive knows it, and 3 others I think that might know.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

My parents know.

They don't know I know they know though


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

My sister knows I am. She barely knows much about the fandom, though.
My parents have no clue the fandom even exists. Honestly, I see no reason to inform them of it. It's just a hobby in the end! C:

My family's always known I loved anthropomorphic animals, nonetheless. 
In my opinion, that's all the fandom _truly_ is.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 24, 2011)

I wear my cat ears and tail when I go places, sometimes.
Both my fiance's sister and her boyfriend have seen them. Haven't said shit. I don't even think they know what furry is, nor do I have any need to mention it.
Neither has the older guy who owns our house, but is only here briefly for a few months at a time. He just thinks it's silly, but has never mentioned furries.

My fiance's the only one that calls me a furfag.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

No one knows, at least I don't think they know, but if I'm going to go to FWA like I want to they're gonna find out.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 24, 2011)

No one knows what the hell a furry is... :/


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 24, 2011)

No, but I don't keep a secret. I just don't mention it. My friends make the occasional joke about the full moon, but that's it. I dunno, it's one of those things that never comes up; they never notice it and I never mention it. *shrug* 

Dammit, this means I'm not furry enough. Quick, what can I do to make sure every knows? I'm thinking about rubbing peanut butter on the fox plushie I had given to me at FWA and walking around the house with it impaled on my johnson; that should do it.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No one knows what the hell a furry is... :/


 
For me, that's true as well.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> There's too many of these threads, but you are a fairly cool guy, so s'all good, I guess. Next time, though, search a subject in the search bar to make sure it hasn't been done earlier.


 
I'm happy to appear "fairly cool" to you. 

Thx for the tip, I shall utilize the search method in future thread.



Mint said:


> My family's always known I loved anthropomorphic animals, nonetheless.
> In my opinion, that's all the fandom _truly_ is.


 
I heavily agree with you on that point. 

I have also always been a fan of wolves/foxes since I was a kid. 



Vaelarsa said:


> I wear my cat ears and tail when I go places, sometimes.
> Both my fiance's sister and her boyfriend have seen them. Haven't said shit. I don't even think they know what furry is, nor do I have any need to mention it.
> Neither has the older guy who owns our house, but is only here briefly for a few months at a time. He just thinks it's silly, but has never mentioned furries.
> 
> My fiance's the only one that calls me a furfag.


 
Your even more outgoing than me if you walk around with a mini fur costume. I have always admired people like that who always do what they like best and isn't afraid to show it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

I picked the asshole option because this has been done to death. To answer the question however nobody knows and I don't really want anyone to know. Last thing I need is everyone in my family thinking I'm some dogfucking creep.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> There's too many of these threads, but you are a fairly cool guy, so s'all good, I guess. Next time, though, search a subject in the search bar to make sure it hasn't been done earlier.
> 
> My mom and uncle know I'm a furry. The rest of my family either doesn't know and doesn't care, or doesn't know because it's none of their business. (I don't really have a close family)


 Isn;t their a rule against reviving old threads though? I most forums I have been to thats a rule, and I think I saw this mentioned somewhere on here.

Also about the IRL thing, most everyone knows except my littlest sister, but I don't think she would care enough to listen if I told her.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

KatmanDu said:


> Dammit, this means I'm not furry enough. Quick, what can I do to make sure every knows? I'm thinking about rubbing peanut butter on the fox plushie I had given to me at FWA and walking around the house with it impaled on my johnson; that should do it.


 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/4062071718_51a2c850a2.jpg



Heckler & Koch said:


> I picked the asshole option because this has been done to death. To answer the question however nobody knows and I don't really want anyone to know. Last thing I need is everyone in my family thinking I'm some dogfucking creep.


 
I find it funny that the troll option is actually winning LOL.


----------



## Bir (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, yes they do. In fact, they brag about it to their friends.


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

Bir said:


> Yes, yes they do. In fact, they brag about it to their friends.



Wow, that's a new one.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never told anyone mainly because it's completely irrelevant to anyone. My fetishes are no one's business but mine.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 24, 2011)

No one knows, no one cares.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/4062071718_51a2c850a2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the troll option is actually winning LOL.



I wouldn't really say it's the "troll" option. It's more the brutally honest option because this literally has been done to death. The dead horse has had it's flesh completely rotted off and yet furries still beat it off


----------



## Zenia (Feb 24, 2011)

One housemate knows. Her brother doesn't. I am not secretive about it or anything... it just hasn't come up. Much like they don't know I am pansexual... it just isn't something that comes up in every day conversation and I am under no obligation to tell them. But if they asked I would tell them.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't really say it's the "troll" option. It's more the brutally honest option because this literally has been done to death. The dead horse has had it's flesh completely rotted off and yet furries still beat it off


 
True, I said troll option because it sounds a lot nicer then "asshole" option which was used in your previous post. But it's true that they are both somewhat inaccurate. 

I'm not sure if the furry community has a lot of trolls but if one happens to enter this thread then their is a 90% chance that they will pick that option despite it being true or not.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

If they knew what a furry was, they would know. As they have no idea the fandom exists, they think I wanted my hoodie with the tail and ears in an attempt to be different.


----------



## Ben (Feb 24, 2011)

Kind of had to tell my parents if I wanted to go to Anthrocon last year. Although I still refuse to call myself a furry, simply because it's such an undignified label. (ps my fursona is keri hilson)


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't really say it's the "troll" option. It's more the brutally honest option because this literally has been done to death. The dead horse has had it's flesh completely rotted off and yet furries still beat it off


 
Yes, but it's understandable if it pops up again now and then. New members flood this site constantly, and frankly, I doubt many of them are going to go searching for overdone thread topics so they don't piss anyone off. I don't understand why it bothers so many of you.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

It's supposed to be a secret but my MOM *sideways glare* told her roommate about me being a furry :1


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Your even more outgoing than me if you walk around with a mini fur costume. I have always admired people like that who always do what they like best and isn't afraid to show it.


 I've always been the "odd" one growing up.
I learned to stop caring about it when I was like 10.

People's criticism isn't worth ruining my fun, unless I'm breaking a law or my life is spiraling down the shitter.
Which it isn't.


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep. My sister is even designing her own fursona with a little help from me, of course. ;D

My mom knows about the furmeets and conventions I go to. During the last convention my dad even called me a "purple pony" in one of his texts. My sister has asked to tag along, but she's only 11, so I don't want her to go until she hits at least 16. I don't want her precious little eyes exposed to yiffymurrsex until she's had a health class. 

So yes. My family and most of my extended family is completely aware of it. I don't have any fetishes or dirty little secrets about furry, so it's just a clean hobby that my family is welcome to ask and talk with me about.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's supposed to be a secret but my MOM *sideways glare* told her roommate about me being a furry :1


 
....I'ma have to make fun of the innuendo in your signature later.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ....I'ma have to make fun of the innuendo in your signature later.


 
Well, crap.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 24, 2011)

If my aunt knows what the fuck a furry is, she has reason to suspect that I am one. Someone was giving out Iraqi Dinar and I submitted my info to get one. The letter came addressed to me with "FancySkunk" inserted as my middle name... and she saw it.

I don't really intend to tell them. It's not something that matters whatsoever.


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> If my aunt knows what the fuck a furry is, she has reason to suspect that I am one. Someone was giving out Iraqi Dinar and I submitted my info to get one. The letter came addressed to me with "FancySkunk" inserted as my middle name... and she saw it.
> 
> I don't really intend to tell them. It's not something that matters whatsoever.



Oh my gosh, that's hilarious. xD


----------



## The Angel Fox (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyone in my family knows..

But I am not sure they know what a furry is


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 25, 2011)

The world will never know. My family and most of my friends don't know what a furry is, and they don't need to. Parents have enough stress already.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2011)

Only one person knows but I think she forgot about it.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 25, 2011)

My sister's also a furry. None of the non-furry members of the household know though.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 25, 2011)

I think i told my dad about going to MFF as a joke.  My mom SURPRISE picked me up for lunch that same convention and wouldn't stop giggling the whole time. Then she proceeded to tell everyone at thanksgiving less then a week later what she's thankful for, that "her child does not go around wearing ears and a tail"  so that side knew...ish, but I didn't bring it up, and they didn't give a fig. 

But the next year, when I was a dealer at MFF, my dad went to the actual convention. Then proceeded to tell the...less...polite side of the family ALLL about what he saw. And he's kinda the type of douchelick that embellishes his stories. So THAT thanksgiving was full of my relatives grilling me saying "You hang out with people that fuck stuffed animals?" "Do you want to have sex with a raccoon?" and the like. 

So everyone knows. I reaally wish they didn't.  But amongst friends, if they ask specifically, i'll tell them. Otherwise I attend "Fantasy based artwork conventions" to sell my stuff and that works.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Hell, me and my wife are furries. Outside the household? Fuck if they need to know.


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

No one knows, they haven't asked about it, I don't see a reason to tell them, they don't seem to care. Pretty sure they've no idea what a furry is, too.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 25, 2011)

I've mentioned it maybe a few times... If the parents refuse to acknowledge it. Not my fault.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Whether you live with your wife or parents doesn't matter. Do the people you live with know about this hobby?



My better half knows but is not furry themself.  Other than that, nope.


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 25, 2011)

A good friend still thinks that furry means orgies in animal suits. He just kind of laughs at me about it, I've tried to tell him otherwise. It doesn't really matter though lol. The gf thinks it's just weird but doesn't really care. She'd go to meets and stuff with me but is allergic to cats. Furries always seem to have cats in their house.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

My parents and oldest little brother know. They sort of have a neutral feeling towards it, and my brother finds it only slightly extremely nerdy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2011)

I live on my own, so technically everyone in my household knows. :v


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2011)

A few know it as, "Those cartoons/tasteful art/games/characters she really likes," but I don't go out of my way to bring it up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I live on my own, so technically everyone in my household knows. :v


 
Sneaky cunt. :V


----------



## Sarketch (Feb 25, 2011)

My mum saw my porn once. She described it as "It's like a lion with a human thing!"

... In front of my friends.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 25, 2011)

The furry fandom isn't exactly something I keep secret. I'm not into all this yiffy shit, so I have nothing to hide or be ashamed of. I decided I wanted to go to a furmeet, so I had to tell my parents. My siblings were in the room too, and so they found out as well. So yeah, everyone in my house knows I'm a furry.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

I have porn all over my apartment so it's kind of hard to hide, but seeing how it's just me living there and one other fur I'm letting stay in the other toom 'till he gets on his feet I guess it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I have porn all over my apartment so it's kind of hard to hide, but seeing how it's just me living there and one other fur I'm letting stay in the other toom 'till he gets on his feet I guess it's not really that big of a deal.


 That sounds fucking awful and there is no reason you should have porn just sitting around the open in your house.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds fucking awful and there is no reason you should have porn just sitting around the open in your house.


 
Why not?  It's _MY_ apartment...

A little background on that, though.  My walls were pretty much bare because I didn't get my stuff shipped to me from Florida yet so my friend printed out a bunch of porn for me and I framed it and hung it up.  I later got my art shipped to me from FL (which was all originals I purchased) so now it's porn and non-porn on the walls.

Personally though, I still like the porn up there.

Also, look where I live :roll:


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Why not?  It's _MY_ apartment...
> 
> A little background on that, though.  My walls were pretty much bare because I didn't get my stuff shipped to me from Florida yet so my friend printed out a bunch of porn for me and I framed it and hung it up.  I later got my art shipped to me from FL (which was all originals I purchased) so now it's porn and non-porn on the walls.
> 
> ...


 If you have porn framed on your walls I really hope you don't get many guests because that would make me, and probably any normal person, so fucking uncomfortable.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you have porn framed on your walls I really hope you don't get many guests because that would make me, and probably any normal person, so fucking uncomfortable.


 
I take it you've never been to San Francisco (or the Castro, specifically).

You see worse shit just walking down the street in daytime.

And I have guests over; it hasn't seemed to bother anyone (including a coworker) but I'll usually warn them first just to be polite.


----------



## Branch (Feb 25, 2011)

yes. yes she does.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 25, 2011)

The only real clues I leave around is all on the Internet, if you walked into my room you wouldn't be able to make a connection I doubt. So nah, they don't know.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 25, 2011)

they probably know. and obviously dont give a shit.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you have porn framed on your walls I really hope you don't get many guests because that would make me, and probably any normal person, so fucking uncomfortable.


 
talking about that ive been in one guys house on a job some water pipe leaked and we had to cheak the electrics. he had shitloads of porn dvd's piled on a table in the living room, a dildo and lube in an open tin on a shelf and a framed picture of a girl bent over showing her clunge on the wall. was really funny.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 25, 2011)

"Yes, I keep nothing a secret," except I do keep some things to myself. I guess word just gets around inevitably.

At some point, I started telling my family about what was then my "online relationship".
Naturally, I'd have to talk about how we came across each other, etc. My father was going to be the last person I'd talk to about it, since there were whatever issues you can imagine could be between a conservative father and his gay son.
Anyway, I went to a furry convention that was a few states away, and after a couple days, my father asked my sister where I had disappeared to. She told him that I went to a furry convention.. and his reaction was a purported, "Oh.. hm," followed by no more conversation.
We're really close.

It's just me and my furry SO now though, so yes again.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I live with my furry boyfriend, so yeah, we both know lol. 

We have some furry art hanging on the walls here and there, and a few of those typical animal statuettes in between my model cars. Our non furry friends who regularly visit know, they know what furry is about, and one of them is a /b/ and SA and ED regular. We have great fun laughing about all the weirdness in the fandom, we are his favourite furfags so to say. Being able to laugh in spite of yourself is the redeeming factor I guess XD He knows that I'm a furry erotica and porn artist, and can appreciate it even. That is, my heterosexual works, not so much the gay stuff lol.

Aside from them, my mother and two sisters know what furry is in general terms and that I'm one of them. Mom asked me recently after seeing a Dutch show about fursuiters if I also walked around in "one of those silly costumes". That was worth a chuckle to me. She has seen my more or less PG-13 pinups and rather liked them, even tho the subject matter 'didn't appeal' to her so much. Oldfashioned Christian even, go figure 

I dont generally hide anything, if people ask about it I will answer them honestly. But I dont mention it by myself out of the blue.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 25, 2011)

Outside of the people on these boards, and some people in real life (who I found out were also furries), no thanks. I have an aversion to letting people find out (namely to avoid strange looks, the "wtf" stare, and other crap). As this was about the household... again no. I'd prefer to keep things with my folks calm and peaceful.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 25, 2011)

No they don't know, I usually keep to myself.

Shit, I doubt they know I am gay for that fact.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 25, 2011)

Considering I wear tails and ears, yes.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 25, 2011)

I go with item number THREE.

This thread has been made BEFORE.


----------



## Trance (Feb 25, 2011)

Plenty of people outside my household know I'm a furry.  I'm fairly sure my mother knows but if my dad found out, he'd go apeshit.
>_<


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 26, 2011)

Trance said:


> Plenty of people outside my household know I'm a furry.  I'm fairly sure my mother knows but if my dad found out, he'd go apeshit.
> >_<


 
Why

Even in the worst case scenario where he thinks it's a fetish, it's not like it's that bad a fetish to begin with

"Son, you fantasize about consensual sex with human-animal hybrids. I am so disappoint."


----------



## Monster. (Feb 26, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Isn;t their a rule against reviving old threads though? I most forums I have been to thats a rule, and I think I saw this mentioned somewhere on here.


(I'm sorry this is so late!)

I don't think there's a rule against reviving old threads. Lots of people revive old threads.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 26, 2011)

no because furry isnt a big thing and i am not an attention whore


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why
> 
> Even in the worst case scenario where he thinks it's a fetish, it's not like it's that bad a fetish to begin with
> 
> "Son, you fantasize about consensual sex with human-animal hybrids. I am so disappoint."


 
I'm curious how he knows what a furry is, in the first place :roll:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm curious how he knows what a furry is, in the first place :roll:


 TV probably. Both of my parents know what furries are because of the stupid shit furries have done on TV. They've even joked around saying I was a furry. _Oh if only they knew...
_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> TV probably. Both of my parents know what furries are because of the stupid shit furries have done on TV. They've even joked around saying I was a furry. _Oh if only they knew...
> _


 
Maybe they do know and they're hiding it so you won't be embarassed. How can you actually prevent them from knowing anything about it?

You can always send them off with "I'm not a furry, I just talk with furries."  - as for the porn, you could say "Svddkskdkbrkn" or something in swedish.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Maybe they do know and they're hiding it so you won't be embarassed. How can you actually prevent them from knowing anything about it?
> 
> You can always send them off with "I'm not a furry, I just talk with furries."  - as for the porn, you could say "Svddkskdkbrkn" or something in swedish.


 No they have no idea. My family just jokes around with each other a lot. Actually the main thing preventing me from going to AC is me being worried about them thinking I'm a freak by telling them I wanna go to a furry convention.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No they have no idea. My family just jokes around with each other a lot. Actually the main thing preventing me from going to AC is me being worried about them thinking I'm a freak by telling them I wanna go to a furry convention.


 
Who cares what your parents think. I'm 99% certain they'd still treat you the same. Hell, I've heard plenty of "success stories" where people come out to their parents as being gay yet things have hardly change. I doubt they'd think any differently of you dude.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who cares what your parents think. I'm 99% certain they'd still treat you the same. Hell, I've heard plenty of "success stories" where people come out to their parents as being gay yet things have hardly change. I doubt they'd think any differently of you dude.


 You just compared furries with gays :|

Anyways, I just don't want my parents thinking I'm some psycho who fucks people in fursuits. It's not some HUGE deal that could shake the very foundation of my life.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> being worried about them thinking I'm a freak by telling them I wanna go to a furry convention.


 
Oh jesus, this. I'd love to go to furmeets and what not, but first I gotta talk about what furries are and what they do and even explain the perverted part of it all that they'd see on the media...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No they have no idea. My family just jokes around with each other a lot. Actually the main thing preventing me from going to AC is me being worried about them thinking I'm a freak by telling them I wanna go to a furry convention.


 
Then if you said you're going to AC, they would probably think you're joking as well. You could as well have a different excuse, but I believe that you will be free to do so only after long.
Or you could just try and see if it works. If it doesn't - it's not that bad. They can think you're a freak, but there is always worse, and they might be the worse.

Think about me, I am nobody, and suddenly I tell everyone "I'm going to an anime conventon, hell yeah". Then I come to a train station with my friend, equipped with bow, arrows and a jar filled with unexplanatory liquids.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Think about me, I am nobody, and suddenly I tell everyone "I'm going to an anime conventon, hell yeah". Then I come to a train station with my friend, equipped with bow, arrows and *a jar filled with unexplanatory liquids.*


 
Wat.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Wat.




Jarate?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Jarate?


 
Exactly. We had a drinking competition of it later. It had about 40% sugar, and so it took us a lot of time removing the sticky nylon.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 26, 2011)

I never been to a fur convention before, maybe I'll go if one pops up near Florida one day since I'm too lazy to go very far for one. >_<

I have been to an anime convention before though.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, and they really don't give much of a shit. They even know I might have a go at visiting confuzzled next year.
I think they see it in a similar light to a slightly obsessive community based hobby.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 26, 2011)

Shit, I derped. Sorry guys. (next mod on the scene may as well delete this)


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone I know knows I'm a furry.


----------



## Eske (Feb 26, 2011)

My fiancÃ©e knows, and teases me relentlessly about it.  Lovingly, of course.    I think the idea is growing on him, now that he knows I don't want to screw our dog.

But his parents (I live with them) don't know, simply because I have no reason on earth to tell them.  I've mentioned related things a few times in passing (talking about work, since some of my income is based on furry commissions), and they've seen my artwork, but beyond that I don't even think they know what "furry" is.  They just think I really love drawing animals and can somehow make a living from it, which is true.

As for the thread being overdone, meh.  Like Mint said, there are always new members wanting to give their input and have these discussions -- and necro'ing is also frowned upon, so what else is there to do?  It's not a dead horse, it's an old horse that has trouble walking sometimes, but people still want a ride.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmmm....
Does everybody know about my hobby
uhhmmmm no they don't because it's embarassing. My dad knows that I "draw cat men for money"
Furry =/= orientation. You do not need to "come out" as a furry just as you do not need to "come out" as a coin collector


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2011)

no-one else knows about me being a furry but my brother, he decided to google my username i use somewhere else too and found out


----------



## JDFox (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone at MY household knows yes, that would be a whopping one person.  I have a room mate, he knows I'm a furry and even though it bothers him greatly he hasn't moved out yet.  As a default his girlfriend also knows I'm a furry, and she hates furries with a passion equal to that of nothing!  She likes to try to get me going by quoting the CSI episode and sharing all our dirty little secrets with our mutual friends.

I just laugh at her.


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

Everybody in my immediate family knows except for my mother. My dad didn't take it too well, and went as far ass suggesting medication / therapy. 
My brother and sis don't mind really. xD


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 27, 2011)

I've noticed that it easier to say that you draw fuzzy things, rather than simply being a fan of the furry fandom. This thread seems to agree.
Somehow, it puts you a rank above "furries" as far as stereotypes go.
I think that's how I had introduced it to one of my brothers. I used to draw a lot in the evenings, and I started showing him some of my work.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

No, because they will not understand and think I'm creepy


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 27, 2011)

No. I don't even think anyone but my step-brother knows what they even _are_. And not only in my house-hold, absolutely no one in real life knows about it either. Not even my best friends. And the reason I don't tell anyone is because I'm afraid they wouldn't understand and shun me. The only time I ever let it be known to someone else is if I know they're a fellow furry. If I suspect they're not, then I will not tell them.


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Feb 28, 2011)

Only a few really close friends of mine know about me being a furry, and my boyfriend told me if I ever was one he'd leave me so I keep it really quiet you know ;_; just to avoid the bad things;
though I do wish to tell people about it, I just can;t


----------



## Mint (Mar 1, 2011)

ChassyCatcoon said:


> Only a few really close friends of mine know about me being a furry, and my boyfriend told me if I ever was one he'd leave me so I keep it really quiet you know ;_; just to avoid the bad things;
> though I do wish to tell people about it, I just can;t


 
That is a shame, dude. I'm sorry. :/
You know, that's not a very understanding boyfriend you've got there.

Dare I say that if he really loves you he'd accept a simple hobby.
Because that's all furry is and if he insists on seeing it as otherwise then that's his own fault.

(Of course, assuming you're not the yiff-addict, creepo type of furry.)


----------



## Citrakayah (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope, and I'm fine with that. A few friends know but it's more of an on-going joke with them.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope, still a secret, somehow.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> TV probably. Both of my parents know what furries are because of the stupid shit furries have done on TV. They've even joked around saying I was a furry. _Oh if only they knew...
> _


 TV the modern day devil. **Way late getting back to this thread **


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 2, 2011)

Mint said:


> That is a shame, dude. I'm sorry. :/
> You know, that's not a very understanding boyfriend you've got there.
> 
> Dare I say that if he really loves you he'd accept a simple hobby.
> ...



I think thats the reason he isn't okay with it, cause the only thing about being a furry that he knows is what he saw on CSI once;
so he thinks we are all abunch of sick perverts :|
but I have slowly started to come out more, and I even started drawing my fur in class, and my friend now wants me to draw him as a furry so; Its kinda cool sorta telling people.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Mar 2, 2011)

ChassyCatcoon said:


> I think thats the reason he isn't okay with it, cause the only thing about being a furry that he knows is what he saw on CSI once;
> so he thinks we are all abunch of sick perverts :|
> but I have slowly started to come out more, and I even started drawing my fur in class, and my friend now wants me to draw him as a furry so; Its kinda cool sorta telling people.


 
Well all you can do is slowly introduce it to him in more muted tones. Sure he'll run into the nasty junk, but not everyone wants to go "YIFFFFFF". Hopefully it will only be a matter of time before he aclimates.


----------



## Moggy (May 13, 2011)

My parents and Grandma do, but not my brother. He is very stereotypical and doesn't seem to like anyone who doesn't look or act how he deems fit.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2011)

Home, everyone knows.
University residence halls, maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Considering my mom and I live together I'd say she knows. I got nothing to hide so I told her when we were at IHOP a few years ago. She isn't as into it as I am but she has a snow owl persona. We're going to AC this year, and I hope to get her a mask that suits her.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 13, 2011)

No, but it's not that it's a secret. It's just it never comes up. 

My parents are aware that I like anthropomorphic fiction, and my sister may as well be a furry too, considering that she loves the stuff almost as much as I do (she isn't though). Other than that, my roommate from last semester knows, and another one of my friends may or may not know (He asked me about it once and I said "maybe" jokingly (pretty much to say "yes"). He changed the topic after that).


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2011)

Nope, no one knows. It's not like it's important for them to know I'm furry or anything.


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

It's more people outside my family that know. I don't mind telling people (mostly), but a lot of people don't understand and I am afraid if my parents find out they will think I'm just a porn addict and get me institutionalized.


----------



## narutonfuzzi (May 15, 2011)

no, of coarse i tell all my friends but my parents would kill me if they lernt that i was into such depraved materiel


----------



## CatWaffles (May 16, 2011)

My Dad knows but he doesn't really get it and he probably thinks I'm a bit strange. 

But he decided to go to AC with me, so hopefully he won't be traumatized!


----------



## Indigo Bear (May 16, 2011)

I am a pretty casual one, it doesn't define me- I got into it because of shapeshifting and my boyfriend was into it too; he can't tell his family though because they believe animals don't have souls etc. >.> its kind of sad he can't share it with them. My mom probably wouldn't care either way she's so busy.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 16, 2011)

I'm fine with being a furry, and my family is fine with it, too. they've accepted it for a while now.


----------

